# woodworking season here already?



## jimmyjames (Jul 28, 2013)

I think us woodworkers are set on temperature, the cooler the temps the more wood we cut, I think it may be scientific  just look how busy the forum was last night....... usually the season doesn't start till September!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 28, 2013)

Might be able to get one of those huge 'grants' to make a study out of this finding.....especially if you can link it to the global thingy I keep hearing about.



Typically I cut all the time, at least on my days off. But I tend not to be too silly and stay out in the humidity and heat all day during the summer months. Then again, I get all bundled up for the winter and do the same thing, but then it's cold and windy. Guess my favorite time is Spring and Fall, nope....it's rainy and cool during the spring and hot and dry during the fall....crap, I'll never get anything done!





Scott (and I ain't young anymore either) B


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I think us woodworkers are set on temperature, the cooler the temps the more wood we cut, ...



It didn't used to be that way for me but it has been all the sudden. Father Time kicked me in the nuts and said "You're Old Now!". 

I'm making a comeback though and will be logging again in the summer next year. That's my goal. In the meantime I'll enjoy the cool logging weather before winter when I hibernate. I'm storing all the fat I can right now. Where did I put that box of twinkies . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2013)

Me I look at the battle with father time a little differently- there is no winning-not even a chance to stay even steven. At 50 I loved working all day in the heat of the summer- somewhere between then and now I have learned the cool of the morning is the time to work in the heat and the afternoon is the time to find a cooler spot to work- the shop or my light room in the basement. I fully expect that I will gradually and graciously lose ground on working in the heat and be very thankful for every day that I am allowed to.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm only 45....you old guys are making me worry about getting older...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm only 45....you old guys are making me worry about getting older...



You misread or misunderstand- You should not worry about getting older- if you are going to waste you time worrying-worry about the alternative to getting older!!! Life over 60 is good-just have to adapt to the changes/cards you are dealt.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ...
> You misread or misunderstand- ...



So did you on mine. I guess it's going around. Again.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

all you old dudes slowin down  i feel fine still goin stong at 53 got to roll some big ones around today ----now where in the hell did i put those vicodens :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

Me too Duck. I'm only 54 but still 100% at least 50% of the time and sometimes 50% 100% of the time. They say health is 80% attitude and 10% physical. The other 50% is all in your head.

:irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Me too Duck. I'm only 54 but still 100% at least 50% of the time and sometimes 50% 100% of the time. They say health is 80% attitude and 10% physical. The other 50% is all in your head.
> 
> :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:



i did the adding and subtracting on your figures were at a good healthy 18 % now yep were


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Me too Duck. I'm only 54 but still 100% at least 50% of the time and sometimes 50% 100% of the time. They say health is 80% attitude and 10% physical. The other 50% is all in your head.
> 
> :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:



Love the Yogi...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

I have come to accept the fact that I'm not as good as I used to was. My mind says yup you can do that, then my body says otherwise or makes me pay for it. We all age differently. I can't take the heat anymore so this is how I work it. Heavy outdoor work in spring and fall, then in the shop mid summer for nice ac work environment. Mid winter is also shop time. Works pretty good and gives me good variety. If I do have to work on hot days I try to do it early and really pace myself, lots of breaks and water. Getting old doesn't mean the end of things, just doing it smarter, not harder. A back surgery will make you think twice about how you do things, I have really learned how to use leverage to my advantage, with a big enough lever I can move the world.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 28, 2013)

62 going on 63 and can still put in an honest days work just not as many in a row any more. I still cut 2 1/2 acres with a push mower just to stay in shape for hunting season and go to the gym every other night and work out on a cross trainer but I think it's not going to be to many more years and I'm going to have to slow down. The Dr's are fussing at me now they say exercise but that I need to slow down a little. I've got two ruptured disc and a torn rotator cuff and one bad knee but heck I'm in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in. It just makes you back up and look at stuff a little different.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

drycreek said:


> ... It just makes you back up and look at stuff a little different.



And if you're like me some days you have to look at it more different than other days.


----------

